# Presenting FiveTimer (for iPhone and iPod touch)



## Me (Nov 11, 2011)

For iPhone and iPod Touch, FiveTimer is your lightweight cube timer with strength where it matters.

Features:
- Puzzle support for 2x2-5x5
- Email full session, current, or best average of five or twelve
- Session saving, times are retained between puzzles
- Does not fall asleep while timing. 
- Contrasted, low power interface.

.99¢ on iTunes, here's the link, tell me what you think.
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fivetimer/id471548639?mt=8

I'll make a video of it soon, if you're more curious how it works.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh look, it's iiTimer! Oh wait...

Edit: No offense to your app, Tristan, but it's basically the same thing with fewer scramblers.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 11, 2011)

or you could get the same thing for free...........


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 11, 2011)

I purchased it, however I have yet to form much of an opinion. It works well and does what I expected it to do.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 11, 2011)

I remember you showed this to me on Skype. Can't wait to buy it.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 11, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Oh look, it's iiTimer! Oh wait...
> 
> Edit: No offense to your app, Tristan, but it's basically the same thing with fewer scramblers.


 
it shows the current avg times without needing to go to another section..


id like to try it out if i ever get an itunes card lol


----------



## IngeneroiOS (Nov 14, 2011)

Now I know why you wouldn't promote my app! I like the minimalistic design, it looks very clean. You might want to watch out for 'low power interface' though - darker colours actually use up more power, as the device has to actively dim the pixels. Perhaps instead put that you can add penalties, or some other feature.
I'll give it a download, to see how it compares.


----------



## HomerCole (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow great to know about it....
Definitely want to buy it now, 
....still waiting for your video 'Me' so as know its working capability!!


----------



## Mal (Nov 14, 2011)

Could you make it free for a week or something?


----------



## FJT97 (Jan 31, 2014)

I know, this Therad is kinda old...
I really like the five timer and would appreciate, if it shows averages of 100.

Maybe there can be a update for that?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 31, 2014)

yeah above comment/\ 
I would also like ( and allot of other people to) that whe have like a coise sort of like QQtimer.net has I miss avg 25 50 and 100


----------



## Me (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow I nearly forgot about this thread, I really appreciate the interest.


FJT97 said:


> I really like the five timer and would appreciate, if it shows averages of 100.
> 
> Maybe there can be a update for that?



I intend to update the way averages are displayed. This includes a proper average of 100 display.



Antonie faz fan said:


> yeah above comment/\
> I would also like ( and allot of other people to) that whe have like a coise sort of like QQtimer.net has I miss avg 25 50 and 100



The 'average' line in the 'Session of x' tab on the Stats page gives the average with best and worst eliminated. Apparently averages of 100 are calculated slightly differently(?) so I have to work that in there.


----------



## kcl (Jan 31, 2014)

Me said:


> Wow I nearly forgot about this thread, I really appreciate the interest.
> 
> 
> I intend to update the way averages are displayed. This includes a proper average of 100 display.
> ...



Averages of 100 remove the top and bottom 5%


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Averages of 100 remove the top and bottom 5%



For that matter all averages do that, so it shouldn't be an exception, it should part of the norm.


----------



## kcl (Jan 31, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> For that matter all averages do that, so it shouldn't be an exception, it should part of the norm.



Wait no. No, in theory that would mean 90% of solves count. Taking 2 out of an ao5 makes that 60% counting. Taking 2 out of ao12 means that 83% count. I think this only applies to much larger averages, ao50, 100, 1000, etc


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 31, 2014)

This is for the Android app - but many of the scrambles are cut off when displayed on my Samsung Galaxy S4. The puzzles where this happens include:

- 4x4 - 5x5
- Possibly 6x6 and 7x7 (they don't have chopped off lines, but there could be several undisplayed lines, as the scrambles for both puzzles have the same length)e
- Megaminx


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Wait no. No, in theory that would mean 90% of solves count. Taking 2 out of an ao5 makes that 60% counting. Taking 2 out of ao12 means that 83% count. I think this only applies to much larger averages, ao50, 100, 1000, etc



The formula is: y = ceil(.05(x))
where y is number of solves to not count from bottom and top (i.e. y=1 means take out the best and worst solve)
where x is the total number of solves

Ex:
ceil(.05(5)) = ceil(.25) = 1
ceil(.05(12)) = ceil(.6) = 1
ceil(.05(20)) = ceil(1) = 1
ceil(.05(21)) = ceil(1) = 2
ceil(.05(50)) = ceil(2.5) = 3
ceil(.05(100)) = ceil(5) = 5
ceil(.05(1000)) = ceil(50) = 50


----------



## FJT97 (Feb 15, 2014)

Is there a Progress so far?


----------



## Me (Feb 16, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> This is for the Android app - but many of the scrambles are cut off when displayed on my Samsung Galaxy S4.
> - Megaminx



This is why I was so resistant to developing for Android, the darn screen sizes. I've been thinking up an in-app tool to fix this.



FJT97 said:


> Is there a Progress so far?


Short answer: It's out when it's out. 
Addendum: I've mentioned this a couple other places, but I'll mentioned it again. My laptop with the most recent code on it got stolen about a month ago, waited a bit to get a new one, and now I'm reimplementing the current version. Do regular back ups folks, don't learn the hard way.


----------



## MM99 (Sep 25, 2014)

Am I just stupid or is the avg calculator broken?
In my current session my best ao5 is 15.48 ao12 is 16.88 then the ao50 is 15.38?! How can that be lower than my ao5 and also my best avg of 100 is 16.43 which is better than my best ao12 I'm seriously confused


----------



## Me (Sep 25, 2014)

MM99 said:


> Am I just stupid or is the avg calculator broken?
> In my current session my best ao5 is 15.48 ao12 is 16.88 then the ao50 is 15.38?! How can that be lower than my ao5 and also my best avg of 100 is 16.43 which is better than my best ao12 I'm seriously confused



Send me the average, (fivetimer at thesixsides dot com) I'll check it. 1.6 implements (or perhaps attempts to) the averaging method described a few posts above. Maybe I'm dropping too many times, I'll check the code tonight too.


----------

